

Microsoft may be creating entirely new browser with Windows 10 - alias_
http://www.cnet.com/news/microsoft-creating-new-browser-with-windows-10/

======
jburwell
I wonder if they are building Spartan atop .NET or as native. Given that they
are in the process of open sourcing the whole .NET shebang, it would be an
interesting indication of the internal value being placed on .NET going
forward.

